# [SOLVED] I don't know how to open this case up...



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

I tried looking on the internet for ways to open both sides of this case: 

http://i.imgur.com/iRwCp.jpg

But I couldn't find anything anywhere. I think it's a XPS 630 case? unsure, but I still have no idea..

Anyone care to help?

EDIT: I found this on the dell website, but it doesn't help:

Documentation

I need to remove the other case, so I can remove some cables which have been passed behind the mother board. I need to install a new power supply, and I can only do so if I remove the cables from the first power supply of course.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I don't know how to open this case up...*

See Step 4 here:
Documentation


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

It turns out I had to remove the motherboard! it was such a pain in the butt, but I have done it. Thanks though


----------

